# Ads?



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

I'm TCF Club Member but I am now seeing an ad. Did my subscription expire?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I can confirm that your Club membership has not expired so it has to be a glitch.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Thanks, Mike. How can I check on the status of my membership or is there no way for me to do that?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I don't think users can see the dates on the site anywhere. You'd have to refer to your payment receipt or I can PM you the details.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Ah, gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

We're seeing them too. 

deb


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm seeing it too.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Oh gawd I'm seeing an ad too! The horror! My eyes! My eyes! 

No seriously, I am mildly annoyed and would like the ad gone as well.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

rhuntington3 said:


> Thanks, Mike. How can I check on the status of my membership or is there no way for me to do that?


<=====

Seeing it, too.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I still have an ad here, too.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I guess we're just going to have to live with this? 

Or maybe it would be possible to give us partial refunds on our club fee for this year? That would seem fair. And also a reduction on our fee for next year if this is going to be a permanent thing. Although actually I might consider leaving the club program if that's the case. I like helping out the forum and all but other than the ad removal I'm not getting much else out of the club.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'm sure Capable has been closed since Wednesday and won't be open again until Monday. Someone is also going to have to provide them with some sort of actual info on any ad they're seeing.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Mike Lang said:


> I'm sure Capable has been closed since Wednesday and won't be open again until Monday. Someone is also going to have to provide them with some sort of actual info on any ad they're seeing.


See my attachment in Post #1 of this thread.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Is it just the Techlore ad that's new? The thread title is plural and debtoine mentioned "them". Is this the only new ad anyone is seeing? Always in the same spot?


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> I'm sure Capable has been closed since Wednesday and won't be open again until Monday. Someone is also going to have to provide them with some sort of actual info on any ad they're seeing.


Thanks for that info. It had just seemed like a long time and nobody had even said "we're looking into it". But I didn't think about the holidays. I guess I'll cut them some slack then! 



Mike Lang said:


> Is it just the Techlore ad that's new? The thread title is plural and debtoine mentioned "them". Is this the only new ad anyone is seeing? Always in the same spot?


That's the only ad I've seen. But maybe when they say "them" they're referring to the fact that it's seen on every page.

I guess you could say that one ad is not that big a deal, and really it's not, but you fear that it could be something permanent, and possibly expanded in the future. And that's not what we paid for. But like you said, it's the holidays and we need to see what Capable says. If I had thought about the holidays I wouldn't have complained. I'm sure it will be some simple fix.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

I added the TechLore Holiday Guide ad to the community last week, and apparently, it decided to appear for everyone, which it should not have.

Many apologies for this error - it should now be fixed.

Please let me know via PM if this ad is still appearing for you even if you are a TC Club member, and I'll just take it down entirely to avoid any hassle.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike Lang said:


> I'm sure Capable has been closed since Wednesday and won't be open again until Monday. Someone is also going to have to provide them with some sort of actual info on any ad they're seeing.


Also, to confirm - yes, we were closed since end of day Wednesday - I apologize for the delay in response it caused in responding to this issue.

Finally, to double confirm - this is the ONLY ad TC Club members should have accidentally seen, since I had to add it manually. Nothing has changed with the existing ad structure or who sees them.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Ad is gone for me - thanks!


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

Looking good! Thanks!


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

All clear here as well.

deb


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Yup, back to normal. Thank you, Peter!


----------

